

The Big Brother state – by stealth - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/the-big-brother-statendashby-stealth-1050576.html

======
petercooper
This article alludes to the point but doesn't quite get all the way there
but.. there have been so many egregious data leaks from British agencies
lately that it doesn't seem to matter whether data "sharing" between agencies
is legal or not. They'll do it anyway when they want to - most likely using
"anti-terrorism" as a defense.

You do not have privacy in the UK. Your data is not safe in government hands.
But.. we need to get used to it, because you aren't convincing them otherwise
whether it's Labour or Conservative in power.

If we need to get behind something, it should be proportional representation
so that we can actually have an effect by voting for new parties to get us out
of this mess.

------
cabalamat
If Britain does trash it's civil liberties, where would people consider
emigrating to? A friend is considering Ireland...

